# Ps 19.1.2 released



## mcasan (Mar 13, 2018)

*March 2018 (version 19.1.2) release*

The Print dialog box settings revert to default on launch.
PNG images open with distortion.
Unlinked layer mask does not resize with image.
Wrong selection with a hidden layer in clipping mask.
Smallest swatch size fills large space on screen.
Mac stylus interaction with panels gets stuck in down state.
Legacy smoothing re-enables on launch when disabled.
Fixed issues in Adobe Photoshop CC


----------

